
Show HN: With-React-Hooks - kesne
https://github.com/kesne/with-react-hooks
======
kesne
Author here.

React Hooks are kind of cool, but they're a bit too magic because you use them
in functions and functions don't have state. Classes have state, and we all
understand them, so I thought it'd be nice to bring the useful parts of hooks
into classes, so I built exactly that.

